# need advice



## wimp (Sep 20, 2007)

On the last April SE-1 exam, I felt like there were a bunch of questions on piles. I didn't know much about them and would like to learn the basics. Can anyone point me to some basic resources on the subject? Also, pre-stressed concrete...without getting into the complexities of the subject, I need to learn the basics as it would pertain to the PE-exam. any resources you can suggest?

thanks


----------



## Mcgill (Sep 21, 2007)

wimp said:


> On the last April SE-1 exam, I felt like there were a bunch of questions on piles. I didn't know much about them and would like to learn the basics. Can anyone point me to some basic resources on the subject? Also, pre-stressed concrete...without getting into the complexities of the subject, I need to learn the basics as it would pertain to the PE-exam. any resources you can suggest?
> thanks


SERM has good no of examples on Prestressed concrete. To get some fundamental concept I would refer concrete text books like by Nilson or by Nawy. Both of these book has a chapter on prestressed concrete and sufficient for fundamental concept.

I believe Kaplan publication for civil engr.manual covers the pile topics. The book by Alan williams on Design of Concrete structure also has a topics on pile design.


----------



## wimp (Sep 21, 2007)

Mcgill said:


> SERM has good no of examples on Prestressed concrete. To get some fundamental concept I would refer concrete text books like by Nilson or by Nawy. Both of these book has a chapter on prestressed concrete and sufficient for fundamental concept.I believe Kaplan publication for civil engr.manual covers the pile topics. The book by Alan williams on Design of Concrete structure also has a topics on pile design.


thanks for the reply!

that should really help


----------

